# February 2012 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

January has been a HORRID month on many many levels as evidenced by the amount of reading I accomplished. Hoping February is better I'm in
2.11/22/63-Stephen King 849 pgs 13,944 Loc (1/28/12-2/25/12)     
3.Double Dare-Rhonda Nelson 176 pgs 1,606 loc (2/26/12-2/27/12)   
4.JD:Building the Team that Built a Winner-Jamey Newberg 0 pgs 1,273 loc (2/28/12-2/29/12)


----------



## Jaasy

I'm in

  9.1   Yellow Eyes by Sonya Lee, finished****
10.2   Two Tears in a Bucket by Traci Bee, finished****
11.3   Celebrity in Death by J. D. Robb, finished****


----------



## cagnes

*Read in February....*
                    
1. The Wild Rose (The Tea Rose #3) by Jennifer Donnelly (640 pages) 2/1 ★★★★
2. Passion (Fallen #3) by Lauren Kate (420 pages) 2/3 ★★.5
3. Storm's Heart (Elder Races, #2) by Thea Harrison (305 pages) 2/4 ★★★★
4. Nora by Diana Palmer (394 pages) 2/5 ★★★★
5. Deeper Than Midnight (Midnight Breed #9) by Lara Adrian (387 pages) 2/7 ★★★★
6. Betrayal in Death (In Death, #12) by J.D. Robb (372 pages) 2/8 ★★★★
7. Winning the Wallflower (Fairy Tales #2.5) by Eloisa James (100 pages) ★★★★ 2/8
8. A Taste of Midnight: A Midnight Breed Novella (Midnight Breed #9.5) Lara Adrian (70 pages) 2/9 ★★★★
9. The Pleasure Slave (Imperia, #2) by Gena Showalter (384 pages) 2/10 ★★★.5
10. Midnight Honor (Highlands, #3) by Marsha Canham (402 pages) 2/13 ★★★★
11. Bring Me Home for Christmas (Virgin River, #16) by Robyn Carr (336 pages) 2/15 ★★★.5
12. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire (Harry Potter #4) by J.K. Rowling (734 pages) 2/16 ★★★★
13. The Heiress Bride (Sherbrooke #3) by Catherine Coulter (420 pages) 2/21 ★★★.5
14. Winter's Passage (Iron Fey #1.5) by Julie Kagawa (49 pages) 2/22 ★★★
15. Darker After Midnight (Midnight Breed, #10) by Lara Adrian (369 pages) 2/23 ★★★★
16. Hidden Summit (Virgin River #17) by Robyn Carr (351 pages) 2/25 ★★★★
17. The Gamble (Colorado Mountain #1) by Kristen Ashley (555 pages) 2/26 ★★★★
18. The Man from Stone Creek (Stone Creek #1) by Linda Lael Miller (384 pages) 2/27 ★★★★
19. For I Have Sinned (Charley Davidson #1.5) by Darynda Jones (72 pages) 2/28 ★★★
20. The Iron Daughter (Iron Fey #2) by Julie Kagawa (361 pages) ★★★★

January Reading Totals: 22 Books, 8452 Pages
*February Reading Totals: 20 Books, 7105 Pages*


----------



## PinkKindle

My spot! 

1. Golden Fool: Book 2 of The Tawny Man (Hobb, Robin) by Robin Hobb: 10,239 locations. Begun 1/27, on location 2,178 on 2/1, completed 2/23 -- 8,061 locations read in February.
2. The Dark Tower V (Wolves of the Calla) by Stephen King: 12,668 locations. Begun 2/23, on location 3,139 on 2/29 -- 3,139 locations read in February.

Running Totals: *Final Totals:*
Locations read in February: 11,200
DTB pages read in February: 
Books read start to finish in February: 
Books read partially in February: 2

Books completed in 2012: 4
Total locations read in 2012: 39,680
Total DTB pages read in 2012: 

*Books completed in 2010: 56 (353,852 locations)
Books completed in 2011: 33 (389,025 locations)*


----------



## kaotickitten

1.Eternal Flame, by Patricia Garber, kindle, 2907 locs, 2/1/12
2.One for the Money (Stephanie Plum, No. 1) (Stephanie Plum Novels), by Janet Evanovich, kindle, 4128 locs, 2/21/12

January Totals: 17,428 locs, 309 pgs
Febuary Totals: 2,907 locs


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Loc./Pages **Genre **Format **Rating *2/1 The Robots of Dawn Isaac Asimov 398 pp. Science Fiction Audio * ★★★★ *2/1 The American Heiress Daisy Goodwin 6376 loc. Historical Fiction Kindle * ★★★ *2/3 Greyhound Steffan Piper 4301 loc. General Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *2/4 H10N1 M.R. Cornelius 4275 loc. Post-Apocalyptic Kindle * ★★ *2/5 The Future of Life E.O. Wilson 229 pp. Science Paper * ★★★★ *2/6 The Art of Seducing a Naked Werewolf Molly Harper 336 pp. Chick Lit Audio * ★★★ *2/8 Egypt: How a Lost Civilization was Rediscovered Joyce Tyldesley 256 pp. Non-Fiction Paper * ★★★ *2/11 Unfinished Clue Georgette Heyer 3981 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★★ *2/12 Looking For the King David Downing 3324 loc. General Fiction Kindle * ★★ *2/12 Gateway Frederik Pohl 288 pp. Science Fiction Audio * ★★★★ *2/14 Charybdis KA Thompson 9308 loc. General Fiction Kindle * ★ *2/15 The 39 Steps John Buchan 149 pp. Mystery Audio * ★★★ *2/17 Marking Time Elizabeth Jane Howard 416 pp. General Fiction Paper * ★★★★ *2/19 Divergent Veronica Roth 487 pp. Dystopian Audio * ★★★★★ *2/24 The Heroes Joe Abercrombie 11376 loc. Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★ *2/24 Seeker Jack McDevitt 373 pp. Science Fiction Audio * ★★★ *2/25 Stories I Only Tell My Friends Rob Lowe 306 pp. Memoir Audio * ★★★★ *2/26 Fuzzy Nation John Scalzi 303 pp. Science Fiction Audio * ★★★★ *2/26 A Modern Witch Debora Geary 3894 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★ *2/29 The Lark and the Wren Mercedes Lackey 6888 loc.  Fantasy Kindle * ★★★ *


----------



## SinCityReader




----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**SUBJECT**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1. _Best Served Cold _Joe AbercrombieFantasyKindle 12024 locations 02/06/20123.00 Stars2. _The Handmaid's Tale _Margaret AtwoodNovelKindle 4422 locations 02/11/20125.00 Stars3. _Lords of Twilight _Greg F. GifuneHorrorKindle 1325 locations 02/12/20123.00 Stars4. _The Men Upstairs _Tim WaggonerHorrorKindle 1381 locations 02/12/20124.00 Stars5. _Malcolm X: A Life of Reinvention _Manning MarableBiographyAudio 22:07 hours 02/13/20123.50 Stars6. _The Drawing of the Dark _Tim PowersFantasyKindle 6055 locations 02/17/20123.00 Stars7. _Animalinside _László KrasznahorkaiNoveletteDTB 39 pages 02/17/20124.00 Stars8. _Excession _Iain M. BanksScience FictionDTB 499 pages 02/23/20123.00 Stars9. _The Cold Spot _FG FahertyHorrorKindle 1300 locations 02/24/20124.00 Stars10. _Nexus: Ascension _Robert BoyczukScience FictionAudio 13:56 hours 02/25/20123.25 Stars11. _A Feast of Snakes _Harry CrewsNovelDTB 177 pages 02/25/20124.00 Stars12. _Nancy Goats _Weston OchseHorrorKindle 1098 locations 02/25/20123.50 Stars13. _The Examined Life: Philosophical Meditations _Robert NozickPhilosophyDTB 308 pages  Currently Reading14. _Memoirs Found in a Bathtub _Stanislaw LemScience FictionAudio 6:38 hours  Currently Reading15. _Some Other Place. The Right Place. _Donald HaringtonNovelKindle 9756 locations  Currently Reading


----------



## LauraB

*In Progress:*

The Weird Sisters , kindle

*Completed*
Dance With Dragons , kindle. 
The House at Riverton , Kindle


----------



## luvmy4brats

_*Read in February...*_




*Started**Title**Author**Pages **Format **Finished **Stars **Genre *02/01*Third Grave Dead Ahead* (#3, Charley Davidson)Darynda Jones 321KindleParanormal Romance/Urban Fantasy

*February Reading Totals:*


----------



## Geoffrey

It's February. Does this mean football is finally over?

*February Reading List*
14. *Terawatt - Des Michaels*- Apocalypse - 5956 locations - finished Feb 2
15. *Axis - Robert Charles Wilson* - Science Fiction - 6502 locations - finished Feb 6
16. *Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff* - Science Fiction/Thriller - 3656 locations finished Feb 7
17. *Alas, Bablyon - Pat Frank* - Apocalypse - 279 pages - finished Feb 9
18. *The Pillars of the Earth - Ken Follett* - Historical Fiction - 19298 locations - finished Feb 14
19. *Split Infinity - Piers Anthony* - Science Fiction & Fantasy - 6404 locations - finished Feb 16
20. *Blue Adept - Piers Anthony* - Science Fiction & Fantasy - 6315 locations - finished Feb 18
21. *Juxtaposition - Piers Anthony* - Science Fiction & Fantasy - 7120 locations - finished Feb 21
22. *Bad Boyfriend - K.A. Mitchell* - m/m romance - 3446 locations - finished 2/22
23. *Walker - Michael Langois* - Science Fiction - 4620 locations - finished 2/25
24. *On a Pale Horse - Piers Anthony* - Fantasy - 6280 locations - finished 2/28
25. *Battlestations - David Drake, ed.* - Science Fiction Anthololgy - 49% complete

*February TBR List*
26. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/ /?tag=kbpst-20 - *


----------



## Toby

I'm in again!

1. All Things Bright and Beautiful by James Herriot, 2/1/12
2. All Things Wise and Wonderful by James Herriot, 2/9/12
3. Merle's Door: Lessons from a Freethinking Dog by Ted Kerasote, 2/14/12
4. The Lord God Made Them All by James Herriot, 2/16/12
5. Every Living Thing by James Herriot, 2/24/12
6. Crap Chronicles: When IBS Strikes in all the Wrong Places by Diana Estill, 2/25/12


----------



## djgross

Taken Robert Crais 2/1
The Confession (Ian Rutledge Mysteries) Charles Todd 2/2
The Retribution Val McDermid 2/3
The Invisible Ones Stef Penney 2/4
Thread of Death Jennifer Estep 2/6
A Grown-Up Kind of Pretty: A Novel Joshilyn Jackson 2/9
The Fault in Our Stars John Green 2/11
Ender's Game Orson Scott Card 2/14
Catch Me Lisa Gardner 2/16
Available Dark: A Crime Novel Elizabeth Hand 2/17
Defending Jacob: A Novel William Landay 2/18
Red Ruby Heart in a Cold Blue Sea Morgan Callan Rogers 2/20
Home Front Kristin Hannah 2/21
The Dark Rose: A Novel Erin Kelly 2/23
Celebrity In Death JD Robb 2/24
The Face Thief: A Novel Eli Gottlieb 2/26
The Snow Child: A Novel Eowyn Ivey 2/28


----------



## Maxx

February 2012

1.  Devil in the White City (kindle) on page 165 as of 2/1/12, no reading done in Feb
2.  11/22/63 (audiobook) on page 509 as of 2/1/12, completed 2/5/12, 340 pages
3.  The Glass Castle (audiobook) began 2/5/12, completed 2/15/12, 288 pages
4.  The Name of the Wind (audiobook)  began 2/16/12, as of 2/29/12 on page 184

Pages Read in February:  812
Books Completed in February:  2
Pages Read in 2012: 2824 
Books Completed in 2012:  6


----------



## mooshie78

1.  Speaker for the Dead--Orson Scott Card (started 1/30)
2.  Xenocide--Orson Scott Card (Started 2/15)


Finished 4 books in January

Finished 41 books in 2011


----------



## Neekeebee

Finished Reading:
*Catching Fire* - Suzanne Collins 
*Yellow Crocus* - Laila Ibrahim 
*Mockingjay* - Suzanne Collins Can't pinpoint exactly why, but disappointing
*Imagine *- Jill Barnett
*Neon Dragon *- John F. Dobbyn Good mystery, excellent writing
*On Wings of Eagles* - Ken Follett Amazing true story
*The Lion's Lady* - Julie Garwood
*The Chocolate Bear Burglary* - JoAnna Carl Good cozy that, surprisingly, didn't make me crave chocolate.
*Liberty Versus the Tyranny of Socialism* - Walter E. Williams
*White Tiger* - Kylie Chan

 Best read of the month, so far

N


----------



## tamaraheiner

rules? going searching to find out...


----------



## joanne29

In again!

1. Brave Girl Eating by Harriet Brown 288 pgs 2/5     very good
2. Old Before My Time by Hayley and Kerry Okines 224 pgs. 2/8       very heart warming
3. The Time of My Life by Patrick Swayze 292 pgs. 2/9       Awesome memoir
4. Elephant Girl by Jane Devin 488 pgs. 2/14      good for an indie book
5. Worth Fighting For: Love, Loss, and Moving Forward by Lisa Niemi Swayze 338 pgs 2/26      Good but sad


----------



## SweetMarie83

I read 11 books in January.

I started a book on 2/1 but didn't finish it, so I'm not counting it even though I read 115 pages. 

*Finished reading*:
Dutch Me Deadly by Maddy Hunter
Near Death by MB Mulhall

*Currently reading*:
Daughter of Smoke and Bone by Laini Taylor
Hope's Daughter by Melanie Cusick-Jones


----------



## Geoffrey

tamaraheiner said:


> rules? going searching to find out...


There really aren't any .... we all just start a thread and update it tghrough the moth to share what we've read. Everyone just uses their own format and it's all in good fun.


----------



## MarthaM

I read 15 books in January and 2 (so far) in Feb.
Forget the Past by Claude Nougat
Adrienne's Ghost by Leah St James


----------



## Finch_6

PinkKindle said:


> My spot!
> 
> 1. Golden Fool: Book 2 of The Tawny Man (Hobb, Robin) by Robin Hobb: 10,239 locations. Begun 1/27, on location 2,178 on 2/1.
> 
> Running Totals:
> Locations read in February:
> DTB pages read in February:
> Books read start to finish in February:
> Books read partially in February: 1
> 
> Books completed in 2012: 3
> Total locations read in 2012: 28,480
> Total DTB pages read in 2012:
> 
> *Books completed in 2010: 56 (353,852 locations)
> Books completed in 2011: 33 (389,025 locations)*


Hi PinkKindle,

Im new to KindleBoards and was just wondering how you get the "Running Totals" stats like that ?

Loving the site by the way !

CIao


----------



## gina1230

1. *The Cinderella Deal by Jennifer Crusie* Audible Chic Lit Started 2/7/12 Finished 2/11/12
2. *32AA by Michelle Cunnah* Library Ebook Chic Lit Started 2/12/12 DNF
3. *Daughter of Smoke and Bone by Laini Taylor* Audible Fantasy Started 2/12/12
4. *The Merry Widows: Mary by Teresa Medeiros* DTB Western Started 2/12/12 Finished 2/18/12
5. *George & the Virgin by Lisa Cach* Kindle Romantic comedy Started 2/19/12 DNF
6. *Infinity by Sherrilyn Kenyon* Audible Paranormal  Started 2/24/12 Finished 2/25/12
7. *Magic Bites by Ilona Andrews* Audible Paranormal Started 2/27/12


----------



## drenee

Shangai Girls - Lisa See
The Fiery Cross - Diana Gabaldon
Mudbound - Hillary Jordan
Ross Poldark - Winston Graham

A Dublin Student Doctor - Patrick Taylor - audio
The Tale of Castle Cottage - Susan Wittig Albert - audio


----------



## sintuyio

Nice collection


----------



## DawnB

Read in February (so far):

Chaos Walking Series by Patrick Ness:
The Knife of Never Letting Go
The Ask and the Answer
Monsters Of Men
The New World (Chaos Walking, #0.5)

Article 5 (Article 5, #1) by Kristen Simmons 

Also read (altho it only took 3hrs to read both):
The Hunger Games: Official Illustrated Movie Companion by Kate Egan 
The Hunger Games Tribute Guide by Emily Seife

Currently Reading:
Blood Red Road by Moira Young

2012 total so far: 10


----------



## PinkKindle

Finch_6 said:


> Hi PinkKindle,
> 
> Im new to KindleBoards and was just wondering how you get the "Running Totals" stats like that ?
> 
> Loving the site by the way !
> 
> CIao


Sorry I didn't see this sooner -- if I'd been reading instead of playing games on the Fire I would have been back to this thread sooner! 

There isn't any function on the boards to make the stats like that or anything -- I just do it manually. I copy the headings of my stat section from month to month and just add onto the number of locations and number of finished books as I finish them! That's just the organizational system that makes sense to me, but people have all sorts of great ways of organizing their totals -- whatever makes sense to each person.


----------

